# my shih tzu i pregnant



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

my shih tzu is pregnant i dont think she got that long left she is getting quite big now, if any one is interested in pups please pm me and i will let you know when she has them and what sex they i think she got about 2-3 weeks to go but she is big so dont know for def how long. : victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

you may be better posting this on the classifieds.
how much are they? and is dad a shih tzu as well?


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

they are pedigrees and yes the dad is a shih tzu too they all got pedigree papers this is her second litter and i bought in a stud but i have a copy of the papers so all will go with papers when they 7-8 weeks all wormed and flea treated if your interested i could keep you updated on here or email you direct


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry, i'm not interested just thought it'd be good info to have on your thread if anyone else was.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

my girlfriends parrotlets are due to go down and have they first clutch of eggs they have been breeding for about a week now and she is going in and out of the box regular, my mother is incubatin african grey eggs soon to hand raise them cant wait as they are cool parrots


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

they are cool but hard work. i picked my grey when he was 3 weeks old & visited every week till it was time for him to come home.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> they are pedigrees and yes the dad is a shih tzu too they all got pedigree papers this is her second litter and i bought in a stud but i have a copy of the papers so all will go with papers when they 7-8 weeks all wormed and flea treated if your interested i could keep you updated on here or email you direct



So they aren't KC registered then? Have the parents been health tested at all? Just seems all hit & miss to me as you would know when the Bitch is due to whelp from the mating(s) that took place, yet you appear to have no idea :bash:.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes the parents are well and are all up to date with vacanations and the only reason you get them kc registered is to the show them which i dont like doing as its stressful for a dog plus mine are family pets and not show dogs but they are very pretty and as for knowing when she is due to whelp then like i said i might be a week out so what i will watch her contstantly till she has them i really hate negative people on here if you aint got nothing positive to say then get off the thread


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry for the wrong info but she got about 4 weeks to go my dad had it written on a bit of paper which i just found and i was a week out as i said 2-3 but its 3-4 weeks left


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> the only reason you get them kc registered is to the show them which i dont like doing as its stressful for a dog plus mine are family pets and not show dogs but they are very pretty


That's not the only reason why someone would hope pups should be registered. The biggest reason is that if you dont, people will assume your bitch is too young, or too old, or been bred too often, or not pedigree, probably not breeding quality...to name a few.

And Dog Lovers club doesn't count, as that's puppy farm central.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> That's not the only reason why someone would hope pups should be registered. The biggest reason is that if you dont, people will assume your bitch is too young, or too old, or been bred too often, or not pedigree, probably not breeding quality...to name a few.
> 
> And Dog Lovers club doesn't count, as that's puppy farm central.


that's true i'm afraid. i'm not interested in showing or breeding, just want a nice family pet. but when i see pedigree dogs that aren't registered, i can't help but wonder why.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

well think what you want my dog is 2 yrs old and she have had one litter before and this is her last, my views on kc registered are that its just a money making scheme as long as i got the pedigree papers to show that she is pedigree then i know where she come from and where the dad come from. and i dont sell the pups to make money i sell them alot cheaper than alot of people, all i care about at the end of the day as long as my dogs are well looked after and had all they vacanations then im happy.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry, please don't think i'm getting at you, just trying to say that kc reg is more than if you want to show.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Pedigrees dont mean a thing to me these days . You wont believe the amount of dogs that i see everyday that dont look nothing like the breed they are suppose to be. Yet people will still pay top money for them. 
Unless you have 2 dogs breed standard perfect then breeding a litter should involve much more than putting 2 "pedigree" dogs together to mate.

*This is not the same bitch that you had pups off in Early April is it ???*


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok no problem i just wanted to put on here that my dog was pregnant and i need to home the pups when thet ready


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:gasp: Are people that naive that they think being KC registered guarantees a healthy pup ? or for that matter that the pup comes from the parents that are on the papers, oh dear .
surprising as it may be to some KC dogs have suffered from breeding problems for generations , and a certificate does not promise a heath problem free pup.

I would actually rather have a pup from someones pet that has had 2 litters in its life, that I could meet in the family home , see pictures of the mom as a pup ETC than a pup from some one with several bitches having pups as a way to make their owners a living.

Just my personal opinion by the way , and yup I am cynical, I used to collect 'used' brood bitches from the pounds to save them from being destroyed.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

teshu said:


> they are cool but hard work. i picked my grey when he was 3 weeks old & visited every week till it was time for him to come home.


i did the same with mine


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

wohic said:


> :gasp: Are people that naive that they think being KC registered guarantees a healthy pup ? or for that matter that the pup comes from the parents that are on the papers, oh dear .
> surprising as it may be to some KC dogs have suffered from breeding problems for generations , and a certificate does not promise a heath problem free pup.
> 
> I would actually rather have a pup from someones pet that has had 2 litters in its life, that I could meet in the family home , see pictures of the mom as a pup ETC than a pup from some one with several bitches having pups as a way to make their owners a living.
> ...


Nobody said that. Just if someone refuses to KC register their pups, there is usually a (bad) reason for it.

I would rather have a pup from someone who knew what they were doing, researched breeding, bred from the best quality animals (and by that I dont mean show winning, I mean in their working capacity), than someone's pet quality low standard dog.

Yep, KC registering doesnt mean your dog will be healthy, but it does mean your breeder is at least trying to do the right thing. Someone who refuses to register usually has something to hide. Like they are breeding from pet quality animals, and not the best available.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

hi if she has 4 weeks to go and is big already id get her scanned to see the pups are of normal size and a better due date maybe given 

also how much extra are you feeding her now with 4 weeks to go???

pictures would be nice

has the bitch been confirmed in whelp as she could even be fantoming as with 4 weeks to go she shouldnt be huge!!!

just my thoughts, hope it all goes well for her/you 

cheri xxx


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

wohic said:


> :gasp: Are people that naive that they think being KC registered guarantees a healthy pup ? or for that matter that the pup comes from the parents that are on the papers, oh dear .
> surprising as it may be to some KC dogs have suffered from breeding problems for generations , and a certificate does not promise a heath problem free pup.
> 
> *I would actually rather have a pup from someones pet that has had 2 litters in its life*, that I could meet in the family home , see pictures of the mom as a pup ETC than a pup from some one with several bitches having pups as a way to make their owners a living.
> ...


Its not "2 litters in its life" in this case though, its 2 litters at 2 years of age which is disgusting IMO. Dogs should be 2 years old before having a litter IMO anyway, and if the dog is 2 years old, nearly 3, and has had two litters after turning 2 then it has had them on consecutive litters which again is disgusting and cruel.

I would far rather have a KC registered pup because you can check the health status of parents and grandparents, you can check how many litters the bitch has had and at what age and you can see exactly how many litters the breeder is producing. If people are selling "pedigree" dogs without KC papers but claiming they are eligible to have them I cant help thinking that it is because they are going against KC rules on ethical breeding (mum too young/old, too many litters from a dog etc etc). 

I breed KC reg pups and I also show my dogs. However, my bitches never have more than 2 litters in their lifetime (and rarely have more than 1 litter infact!!), live in the house as family pets, a couple even sleep in the bed when BF isnt around :blush: We have 4 generations living here for potential owners to see, as well as extended family (uncles, cousins etc) and none of them are caged they are NORMAL dogs. They just have the added benefit of having been proven to be good examples of the breed in the showring, and of being fit for function in the field.

There are good and bad breeders who KC reg their dogs, but anyone with a bit of sense knows that it is their responsibility to research their breeders before settling on a pup.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> and has had two litters after turning 2 then it has had them on consecutive litters which again is disgusting and cruel.
> 
> .


I think that this is the case sadly.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/510885-shit-zu-pup-sale.html

If you can post the dates you mated her i will work out the due dates for you. Pic of Mum would be nice too .


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

deerhound said:


> I think that this is the case sadly.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/510885-shit-zu-pup-sale.html
> 
> If you can post the dates you mated her i will work out the due dates for you. Pic of Mum would be nice too .


 
if that threads dates are right the mother has only had about a forngiht releif before going back to whelp:gasp:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds about right

my bitches normally come into season about 8 weeks after having puppies 

it would be a good idea to post dates of mating so we can tell you a due date 

cheri


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

no this is a different dog i was advertising the pups for my mother my bitch is preg im really trying hard to work out when she is due so, i aint breed her since last year and yess before any one asks its her last litter i just hate judmental people.. please i just want positive feeds on this thread i did not come on here to be judged all i want is to talk to people


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gestation Table for Dogs


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

63 days is how long they are in whelp/pregnant for normally

however we watch our bitches 24/7 for a week before they are due- and that really means every min of the day and night- the bitch is even taken to the loo with me :blush:

how many times did you mate her and when and we can work it out for you?

cheri


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok quick update she is now leaking some milk so how long after this starts will she be having the pups i dont take my eye off her all day and when im not here my misses looks after her i got a dog cage ready for her to go in and make a nest ready, but she aint gone off her food at all yet still eating well


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

btw- my bitches often eat as normal and even during whelping so dont take that as a sign

most bitches dont eat but not all- replied on your other post aswell

cheri


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Small Breeds can have their pups 10 days earlier that the average 63 days and large breeds can go over 10 days.
Get her welping box ready so she is accustomed to it.
If the parents are KC reg like he says they are, Past breeding/health checks can be checked on ect.

You really do need to get a date in your head and start sleeping downstairs with the dog, (or were the welping box is) 

Feel free to PM me for advise i have bred shihtzu in the past, im no expert but will help if I can. x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

wohic said:


> :gasp: Are people that naive that they think being KC registered guarantees a healthy pup ? or for that matter that the pup comes from the parents that are on the papers, oh dear .
> surprising as it may be to some KC dogs have suffered from breeding problems for generations , and a certificate does not promise a heath problem free pup.
> 
> I would actually rather have a pup from someones pet that has had 2 litters in its life, that I could meet in the family home , see pictures of the mom as a pup ETC than a pup from some one with several bitches having pups as a way to make their owners a living.
> ...


Aye, always better to get a pup from someone who breeds back to back on the last litter and then drowns pups that are ill. Great advice there from a Mod!



Myjb23 said:


> Its not "2 litters in its life" in this case though, its 2 litters at 2 years of age which is disgusting IMO. Dogs should be 2 years old before having a litter IMO anyway, and if the dog is 2 years old, nearly 3, and has had two litters after turning 2 then it has had them on consecutive litters which again is disgusting and cruel.
> 
> I would far rather have a KC registered pup because you can check the health status of parents and grandparents, you can check how many litters the bitch has had and at what age and you can see exactly how many litters the breeder is producing. If people are selling "pedigree" dogs without KC papers but claiming they are eligible to have them I cant help thinking that it is because they are going against KC rules on ethical breeding (mum too young/old, too many litters from a dog etc etc).
> 
> ...


 
Wholeheartedly agree. Wohic may think it is ok to have 2 litters from a bitch who is only 2 years old. when min age to breed is 18month old. so she was either bred as a pup, or has been bred straight after the last litter. Either way it is bloody disgusting. But then this is also from someone who killed a pup without any Vet seeing it, Because he left it dying when it hadn't fed and was going cold. So he drown/smashed head in/strangled god knows how but all illegal!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

That poor, poor puppy : (

I have no idea why the owner didnt take it to the vets to be treated or to be pts. What he has done is just sickening!

As already pointed out just because someone breeds a KC reg dog doesnt mean the breeders are any good and the welfare of the dogs and pups put first. Which is the same for non kc breeders also.

Its about looking into the breeder and there dogs to make sure they are decent breeders and there animals are put first. Not just bred for money!

I find it odd how people go out and buy a dog just because its the breed they want with little care or consideration for the health and welfare of the animals being bred and there offspring. People will happily buy puppy farm dogs, dogs from back yard breeders just because they have a need for a certain dog.
People who do that are the reason this scum will keep breeding.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

why dont you all go take a run and jump or just f*ck off totally as i done what had to be done


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> why dont you all go take a run and jump or just f*ck off totally as i done what had to be done


you've said three times you're not posting here any more so why don't you?


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

actually im trying to get hold of a moderator to close my account and delete my threads can you pint me to any one then i wont come on here again


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that'll never happen because it never happens. your account will stay and your posts will still be there.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

if you want to leave it's easy, just stop coming back, no one can MAKE you continue clicking on the RFUK icon and logging in :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> actually im trying to get hold of a moderator to close my account and delete my threads can you pint me to any one then i wont come on here again


 
I dont think threads can be deleted but this might sound like a very simple idea but why dont you just not log on anymore.....


----------

